# Немеет маленький участок спины у позвоночника



## Halina (17 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте, где-то полгода назад я поднимала довольно тяжёлую вещь и почувствовала неприятные ощущения в спине, слева около позвоночника в районе лопатки. Оно не болело, просто ощущалось постоянно. Потом прошло.

А теперь, через полгода, у меня периодически немеет этот участок, буквально сантиметра четыре, если стою или сижу. Немеет, иногда начинает колоть.

Как думаете, что это такое и стоит ли обращаться к врачу? Ещё у меня сколиоз грудо-поясничного отдела первой степени, не знаю, связано ли это.


----------



## La murr (17 Авг 2018)

@Halina, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему врачей.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

